# Porterhouses



## SmokinEdge (Dec 20, 2020)

Couple of 2# porterhouses getting ready for the bath. This is a small primer for me. Thinking of SV prime rib for Christmas. I’ve done chucks, but no other beef so far.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2020)

Good looking steak.  That prime rib really needs some smoke, just saying.  I like Sous Vide but not sure for a great piece of meat like that.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 20, 2020)

Thems gonna be dang tasty. Porterhouses Tuesday for our anniversary. Make sure you sear at the end!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 20, 2020)

looks like they will be some tasty steaks!


----------



## thirdeye (Dec 20, 2020)

I haven't had a real porterhouse in years.  They are a real treat.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 20, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Good looking steak.  That prime rib really needs some smoke, just saying.  I like Sous Vide but not sure for a great piece of meat like that.





TNJAKE said:


> Thems gonna be dang tasty. Porterhouses Tuesday for our anniversary. Make sure you sear at the end!





smokerjim said:


> looks like they will be some tasty steaks!





thirdeye said:


> I haven't had a real porterhouse in years.  They are a real treat.


Thanks guys. I am hopeful. I have 4 Christmas hams in the smokehouse and these steaks in the SV. I will sear them for finish. Not sure yet if pan, or grill.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 21, 2020)

Sear in CI pan





The cut from 3hrs at 132* water bath





Plated with a simple salad/homemade HV ranch, a baked tater and butter.





I must say that this was one of the best steaks I have ever had. Ruth’s Chris isn’t on this level. I’m thinking we may have to try the prime rib this way at Christmas.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 21, 2020)

Look great! what was the time and temp of the bath?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2020)

That is a fine looking meal!
The steak looks awesome!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 21, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Look great! what was the time and temp of the bath?





SmokinAl said:


> That is a fine looking meal!
> The steak looks awesome!
> Al


Thank you for the likes. Appreciate that.
132* bath for 3 hours.


----------



## sandyut (Dec 21, 2020)

that them look great!  nice work!


----------

